# Weg sperren



## unicorn (25. Juli 2008)

ich nochmal...
möchte euch voller Stolz unseren __ Hibiskus präsentieren.
Allerdings müssen wir jetzt einen Umweg zum Gartenhaus machen weil wir den direkten Weg sperren mußten - Der Hibiskus versperrt alles


----------



## Dodi (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Weg sperren*

Hallo Manuela,

so ist das eben manchmal. 
Aber wunderschön ist der __ Hibiskus! 

Ich würde ihn im nächsten Frühjahr vor dem Austrieb etwas einkürzen - es sei denn, Du möchtest unbedingt weiter den Umweg machen...


----------



## inge50 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Weg sperren*

Hallo Manuela,

sehr schön, euer __ Hibiskus.  

Unser hat dieses Jahr etwas gelitten, durch den vielen Regen und das Gewicht.

Im Herbst werden wir ihn wieder radikal zurück schneiden.

     

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## glasklar (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Weg sperren*

hallo manuela

ich habe in denn letzten jahren da und da kleine __ hibiskus ableger geschenkt bekommen ,sie sind teilweise schon  2 m hoch  farben weiß, rosa ,blau und so weiter
habe mittlerweile selber schon ableger gezogen ,und im vorgarten gepflanzt,
heute habe ich gesehen das ich eine blaue und eine weiße gemischt habe sieht sehr gut aus
ich hatte ein hibiskus roma  nicht winter hart 3 jahre immer im haus überwintert 
dieses jahr zu früh rausgestellt  hat frost mitbekommen kaput 
mein neues stämmschen ist rot, die blüten haben 20 cm durchmesser blühen aber leider nur 1 nen tag schade


----------



## unicorn (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Weg sperren*

hallo Dodi und Inge,

zurückschneioden soll man doch nicht hab ich gehört?!

und Glasklar............

*FOTOOOOOOOOOOS!!!*


----------



## inge50 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Weg sperren*

Hallo,

wir haben unseren __ Hibiskus schon mehrmals zurück geschnitten. Im letzten Herbst hatten wir es nicht gemacht. Darum ist er dieses Jahr so hoch geworden und die Äste zu schwer. 
Man kann ihn auch als Hecke schneiden, sieht auch gut aus.

Viele Grüße 
Inge


----------



## glasklar (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Weg sperren*



			
				unicorn schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Dodi und Inge,
> 
> zurückschneioden soll man doch nicht hab ich gehört?!
> 
> ...



hi manuela 

zurückschneiden kein Problem  fotos großes problem  digi ist leider kaput


----------

